# Canada hands over Kandahar city to U.S. - The start of the end...



## RackMaster (Jul 15, 2010)

Now the focus can be on bringing every thing and every one home... I personally don't think it's a good thing but I'm sure it'll make a lot of people happy.  



> *Canada hands over Kandahar city to U.S.*
> Last Updated: Thursday, July 15, 2010 | 1:45 PM ET Comments118Recommend85
> 
> CBC News
> ...


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2010)

When your Army leaves, it will have left the place in better shape than what it found at the beginning.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks.  Few American's unerstand the support we received from Canada.  I can't see any reason forCanada to continue to support us; not until we have a non communist/socialist Congress and President.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Brothers, it's appreciated.  Ironically they had this documentary from a couple years ago called "The Path to War" on the other night, interesting timing... I finally got around to watching it and it was quite interesting.  I found it online and here it is.


----------

